# kitten black fevercoat



## nejlika12 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi all,
I have a kitten with black fevercoat. He has never had fever although...
I am wondering if the greyish will disappear and he will become black?
He is darkgrey closest to the skin and the tops of the hair is greyish.
See photo attached below.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sorry but I've never heard of this .Is this kitten one of the kittens that you were concerned about taking because they had been allowed outside access although they were unvaccinated.


----------



## KittehNom (Apr 26, 2011)

If the kitten himself never had a fever it is quite possible that Mumcat had a fever during the pregnancy which caused the fever coat in the kitten. It is possible for only one kitten in the litter to develope fever coat from Mum's fever, so other kittens would be normal.

Fevercoat is a condition where the coat changes colour due to a prolonged high temperature. The fibres will become white and the cat gets the "smoke" appearance and the bi-coloured hairs you have described

He will grow out of it, but it may take many months.

If you check this thread:

Kitten vs. Cat - Cat Forum : Cat Discussion Forums

There are some good before and after pics of some other fevercoat kittens which are now cats 

x

PS just an addition: If the TIPS of the hairs are white, that would suggest that he was maybe more likely to be born with fevercoat as those are his earliest hairs. So maybe it was Mumcat with the fever. Was she your own cat or a rescue?

He looks like he will be black or maybe dark grey when he grows out of it. Is that grey sibling with him in the picture?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I had two of these earlier this year, and yes they both ended up black (sorry!) Here is one, just to prove it









Liz


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thanks KittehNom & Lizward :thumbsup:


----------

